# can someone help me about nagios



## dongsky (May 9, 2010)

I've already done configuring of how to monitor a windows machime but it only one local machine using NSClient++ plugins and Im currently using Nagios Server for monitoring. I have successfully added one but I cannot seem to add another.  Nagios is currently picking up the server i configured from the windows.cfg file. I have created other config files but nagios doesn't pick up the servers. in the nagios.cfg file it reads servers from the windows.cfg file and every time i change or add a file here i get an error on reload. please help!..I want to know of how to add another machine so that Nagios can monitor multiple machines.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

Does not sound like it's FreeBSD-specific in any way. Try:

http://wiki.nagios.org/index.php/Main_Page
http://wiki.nagios.org/index.php/Forums


----------

